# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Медики советуют после инфаркта заниматься сексом

## Irina

*Медики советуют после инфаркта заниматься сексом
*
Американская ассоциация кардиологов советует пережившим сердечный приступ пациентам не бояться заниматься сексом. Как сообщает Infox со ссылкой на The Daily Telegraph, врачи отмечают, что многие люди в этом положении начинают чураться любовных утех, боясь перенапряжения и повторения приступа, но в действительности эта вероятность «крайне мала».

Более того, регулярные занятия сексом могут способствовать уменьшению риска, отмечают специалисты. Возобновлять занятия любовью пациенты могут, как только почувствуют способность переносить хотя бы умеренные нагрузки, рассказала на прошедшей в Вашингтоне (округ Колумбия) конференции ассоциации профессор Университета Чикаго Стейси Тесслер Линдау.

Она сообщила,  что в течение года после сердечного приступа лишь 40% мужчин и менее 25% женщин (всего в исследовании участвовали 1,6 тыс. человек) заводили с лечащим врачом разговор о допустимости секса. Большинство остальных находились в неведении относительно допустимости секса в этом положении и часто не позволяли себе им заниматься.

«Люди представляют, что это может убить их. И это касается не только непосредственно больного, но и их сексуальных партнеров», — признала Тесслер.

«Если вы можете подняться на два пролета лестницы и делать умеренные упражнения, не бойтесь заниматься сексом. Риск умереть во время физической близости действительно мал», — подчеркнула профессор.

Она призвала кардиологов активней заводить с пациентами, пережившими сердечный приступ, разговоры о сексе и советовать им не чураться любовных утех.

Ранее сообщалось, что на основе исследования, проведенного в кардиологическом отделении больницы «Меир» в Кфар-Сабе, будет разработана новая методика ранней диагностики инфаркта. Для выяснения диагноза кардиологу достаточно всего одного волоса с головы пациента.

Известно, что одной из частых причин инфаркта является стресс. Люди по-разному реагируют на проблематичные ситуации в жизни, поэтому до сих пор врачам не удалось «измерить» уровень «стресса» с тем, чтобы понять, когда человек достигает «красной черты». Было решено проверить уровень содержания кортизона, ведь этот гормон называют «гормоном стресса», в волосах 150 пациентов кардиологического и терапевтического отделения. Наблюдение продолжалось три месяца. Известно, что волосы на голове отрастают на один сантиметр в месяц. У двух групп пациентов взяли образцы волос длиной три сантиметра.

К первой группе относились пациенты с проблемами сердца, во вторую группу включили пациентов из терапевтического отделения. В ходе исследования обнаружилось, что у пациентов первой группы уровень кортизона в несколько раз превышает норму.

Кардиологи подчеркивают, что это пока предварительные результаты, которые еще предстоит проверить. Они надеются, что этот метод, при своевременной диагностике, позволит предотвратить немало инфаркт

----------


## vova230

Любовь вообще полезна, во всех случаях. Влюбленные кстати вообще реже болеют, даже простудой.

----------

